
The Video Surveillance Program IBM Built for Philippine President Duterte - lawrenceyan
https://theintercept.com/2019/03/20/rodrigo-duterte-ibm-surveillance/
======
hindsightbias
“From 2013 through late 2016, when one Davao security official estimated the
IBM program stopped being in active use, Filipino human rights activists who
worked closely with the Commission on Human Rights claimed to have documented
at least 213 extrajudicial killings carried out by Davao death squads”

It’s IBMs fault those killings occurred when the system wasn’t being used?

------
rasz
But did CEO get Merit Cross of the German Eagle with Star?

